# Cobasys 288V Electric Vehicle Hybrid Bus NIMH Battery



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $995.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Jul-23-2011 6:15:07 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,200.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

anyone know anything about these? Can they be re strapped into 120volts?

I am thinking they are 60AH, so I would need to series 10 cells then parallel
the two strings, then use 3 packs in parallel to get myself 180AH at 120VDC.

Sound right?


----------

